# Metales preciosos amonedados a valor facial



## -H- (22 Nov 2010)

Salve al foro

Cada vez somos más los interesados en comprar monedas en metales preciosos a valor facial, de forma que la inversión tenga un triple valor

-el valor facial que nunca se pierde, lo que hace la inversión muy segura
-el respaldo del contenido en metal precioso, lo que interesa es buscar las monedas de mayor contenido en metal precioso por euro. De esta forma en países que se acuñan varias elegiremos la más rentable según este criterio, por ejemplo en Holanda las hay de 5 y 10 euros en plata, interesa más la de 5, en cambio en Portugal interesa más la de 10 euros
-el valor numismático, está por ver, al ser tiradas muy grandes, quizás si se fundieran parte de las tiradas en un futuro podrían adquirir más valor numismático

Este hilo es para registrar las distintas alternativas, contenido en metal de la moneda y forma de comprarla a valor facial, pues en este tipo de alternativa lo que interesa es buscar siempre el facial, no pagar más por ellas, pues entonces la inversión no estaría realmente respaldada por el facial

Editaré este primer post para ir poniendo los detalles más importantes de cada moneda,

País
Valor facial 
Ley 
Contenido en metal puro,
Fecha ideal para conseguirla a facial
Forma de conseguirla a facial 
Años de acuñación 
Acuñaciones más interesantes
Unidades formato grande (caja o tubo):
Otros datos de interés
Links a hilos del foro donde se trate

La fecha ideal para conseguirla a facial haría referencia a monedas que se agotan rápido como 100 euros francesa o 5 euros holandesa, habría que resubir el hilo en las correspondientes fechas de acuñación para que a los foreros no pierdan la oportunidad

Lo de unidades de formato grande hace referencia a que algunas monedas es posible conseguirlas en tubos o cajas, como por ejemplo la caja de 500 monedas de 12 euros, también denominado tocho certificado de Karlillos por los ejpertohs del mercado

De momento las monedas que se me ocurren son

5 Euros Plata Holanda
10 Euros Plata Portugal
10 Euros Plata Alemania
12 Euros Plata España aka Karlillo
100 Euros Oro Francia

El objetivo de esta colección no es hacer beneficios, sino mantener a toda prueba el valor de lo invertido, aparte se haría una bonita colección del dinero más autentico de la zona euro. Para el que quiera beneficios yo siempre recomendaré acciones de petroleras, para sacar beneficios hay que arriesgarse y producir. Esto es para guardar dinero sin que pierda valor. No recomendaría a nadie tener más del 10% de su capital en este tipo de inversiones, en mi caso por ejemplo combino 30% en cuenta de alto rendimiento Rabobank Holanda AAA, 30% petroleras compradas en las bajadas de la bolsa, 30% negocios, 8% monedas plata 12 euros España y cinco euros Holanda 2% metales preciosos en bullion

Para discutir chorradas y que la peña se falte con Monster, ya tenemos otros hilos, este sería para buscar información de calidad. No es para sacar beneficio alguno, ni engañar a nadie, solo para que la gente pueda comprar estas monedas a valor facial, antes de que se pierda la oportunidad que disponemos en este momento



Edito para meter los karlillos y su ficha, 

País: España
Valor facial: 12 euros
Ley: 0.925
Peso: 18 gramos
Contenido en metal puro: 16.5 gramos plata
Diámetro: 33 mm
Fecha ideal para conseguirla a facial: ¡ahora!. Las de ediciones siguientes serán de 20 euros
Forma de conseguirla a facial: acude a sucursales del BdE, acude a bancos y cajas que las mantengan
Años de acuñación: 2002 a 2010
Acuñaciones más interesantes: según catálogo hermanos guerra son 2002 y 2004 edición de la boda real
Unidades normales: empaquetadas en ristras de plástico
Unidades formato grande: 500 monedas en caja de cartón con certificado autenticidad
Otros datos de interés: son conocidas como jocosamente como karlillos, las del 2004 como Letizias.
Links a hilos del foro donde se trate
BID-ASK Monedas de 12 euros del BdE
COMPRAR MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE(hilo oficial)

Garrapatez, coméntame como poner un link a tu gráfica para colocarla aquí. ¿has pensado en en ampliarla a otras monedas a facial?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Nov 2010)

Tienes monedas francesas de plata con valor facial de 5, 10, 15, 25, y 50 euros que se han podido comprar a valor facial. También tienes de oro de 250 y 500 euros.


----------



## -H- (22 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> -el respaldo del contenido en metal precioso, lo que interesa es buscar las monedas de mayor contenido en metal precioso por euro. De esta forma en países que se acuñan varias elegiremos la más rentable según este criterio, por ejemplo en Holanda las hay de 5 y 10 euros en plata, interesa más la de 5, en cambio en Portugal interesa más la de 10 euros





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tienes monedas francesas de plata con valor facial de 5, 10, 15, 25, y 50 euros que se han podido comprar a valor facial. También tienes de oro de 250 y 500 euros.



Monster la respuesta a lo que comentas estaba en el post, se trata de elegir la moneda más rentable en cada país, por ejemplo entre las francesas la que más interesa es 100 euros oro aunque haya otras ¿no?


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2010)

¿Los holandeses aún venden monedas de 5 euros después de que Merche arrasara su Casa de la Moneda?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Monster la respuesta a lo que comentas estaba en el post, se trata de elegir la moneda más rentable en cada país, por ejemplo entre las francesas la que más interesa es 100 euros oro aunque haya otras ¿no?



Perdona. No había entendido que quieres las monedas que tengan menos overspot. Supongo también que quieres monedas modernas.

Pero la que citas de 100 euros es irrealista. No se consiguen fácilmente a 100 euros y menos en cantidad.


----------



## -H- (23 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Los holandeses aún venden monedas de 5 euros después de que Merche arrasara su Casa de la Moneda?



Si, además los tubos que le vendieron a merche creo que eran por encima de facial, o sea que para este hilo no valen
La holandesa yo la he conseguido en las oficinas de correo a valor facial de cinco, además viene cada una ya encapsulada y en una tarjetita rigida y son de un diseño precioso
Son mis favoritas por lo hermosas y bien empaquetadas, aunque para conseguir en cantidad tuve que montármelo en plan eléctrico y peinar en bicicleta toda la red de oficinas de correas de Ámsterdam


----------



## -H- (23 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Perdona. No había entendido que quieres las monedas que tengan menos overspot. Supongo también que quieres monedas modernas.
> 
> Pero la que citas de 100 euros es irrealista. No se consiguen fácilmente a 100 euros y menos en cantidad.



Hombre aunque muy difícil es posible, yo no pierdo la esperanza de conseguirla, a ver si nos avisas para la próxima vez, pues yo por lo menos tengo algún amigo en Francia al que se lo puedo encargar
La incluí porque es posible de conseguir, aunque sea dificil. Esto se me ocurre que podríamos poner también el parametro dificultad actual de conseguirla en la ficha. Así el Karlillo sería fácil, la portuguesa muy fácil, la holandesa y alemana dificil y la francesa muy dificil


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Hombre aunque muy difícil es posible, yo no pierdo la esperanza de conseguirla, a ver si nos avisas para la próxima vez, pues yo por lo menos tengo algún amigo en Francia al que se lo puedo encargar
> La incluí porque es posible de conseguir, aunque sea dificil. Esto se me ocurre que podríamos poner también el parametro dificultad actual de conseguirla en la ficha. Así el Karlillo sería fácil, la portuguesa muy fácil, la holandesa y alemana dificil y la francesa muy dificil



Hombre, en francia estan agotadas, asi que a 100 € es jodido....

Mas cuando vale más el oro que los 100 de la moneda....


----------



## Germain (23 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Si, además los tubos que le vendieron a merche creo que eran por encima de facial, o sea que para este hilo no valen
> La holandesa yo la he conseguido en las oficinas de correo a valor facial de cinco, además viene cada una ya encapsulada y en una tarjetita rigida y son de un diseño precioso
> Son mis favoritas por lo hermosas y bien empaquetadas, aunque para conseguir en cantidad tuve que montármelo en plan eléctrico y peinar en bicicleta toda la red de oficinas de correas de Ámsterdam



¿De qué año son? En la web, las últimas que hay de 5 euros son de cobre plateado.


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

País: España
Valor facial: 12 euros
Ley: 0.925
Peso: 18 gramos
Contenido en metal puro: 16.5 gramos plata
Diámetro: 33 mm
Fecha ideal para conseguirla a facial: ¡ahora!. Las de ediciones siguientes serán de 20 euros
Forma de conseguirla a facial: acude a sucursales del BdE, acude a bancos y cajas que las mantengan
Años de acuñación: 2002 a 2010
Acuñaciones más interesantes: según catálogo hermanos guerra son 2002 y 2004 edición de la boda real
Unidades normales: empaquetadas en ristras de plástico
Unidades formato grande: 500 monedas en caja de cartón con certificado autenticidad
Otros datos de interés: son conocidas como jocosamente como karlillos, las del 2004 como Letizias. 
Links a hilos del foro donde se trate
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6688-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...omprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial.html


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿De qué año son? En la web, las últimas que hay de 5 euros son de cobre plateado.



Yo tengo del 2008 y del 2006 y esas son de plata, a ver si alguien nos arroja luz sobre que está pasando con la moneda holandesa
Sería una pena que se pasaran al cobre plateado, aunque en ese caso supongo que mantendrían la plata en las de 10
A ver si algún forero que esté en holanda se puede acercar a alguna oficina postal a arrojar luz


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Acabo de ver un link de la wikipedia donde aparecen todas las monedas de este tipo de Europa, aunque ojo, muchas no se venden a valor facial y está sin actualizar, por ejemplo falta de la 12 euros del 2010 de España

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_gold_and_silver_commemorative_coins


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> ¿De qué año son? En la web, las últimas que hay de 5 euros son de cobre plateado.



Señores, estoy comprobando la información del forero Germain y parece que las monedas de Holanda de 5 y 10 euros han caido definitivamente y ahora son de cobre plateado
Estas son las tristes y desgraciadas noticas que tengo que darles, voy a mover hilos para ver la posibilidad de conseguir alguna última moneda despistada, pero la cosa está muy mal
Aunque se confirme la desgraciada noticia, haré de todas formas la ficha de esta camarada caida con honor y dignidad


----------



## Germain (25 Nov 2010)

Parece ser que los de la Casa de la Moneda holandesa han estado más espabilados que sus colegas de España.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Nov 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Parece ser que los de la Casa de la Moneda holandesa han estado más espabilados que sus colegas de España.



Aqui son tontos hasta para eso.... lo que costaria una llamada a cada sucursal y que ya no se venden mas..... pero mira, mejor, nos dan la oportunidad de tener algo mejor que papel.


----------



## pookamatp (10 Dic 2010)

*Duda de un recien llegado a este foro*

Saludos a todos, llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace tiempo y estoy muy agradecido a todas las aportaciones (en especial de gente como H, Monsterspeculator y PuntodeControl....), que hacen que cada dia se pueda aprender algo nuevo en todo este asunto del oro. No obstante y habiendome leido un monton de hilos, me pregunto si alguien podría responderme a algunas preguntas que tengo pendientes (y para las que no he podido sacar conclusiones claras):
1.- ¿es mejor/mas rentable comprar monedas de oro con valor facial o monedas de oro bouillon?, ¿por qué?, ¿si se diera la necesidad de venderlas en en futuro (escenario madmax o no) daria igual el valor facial que llevara y tendría más importancia el valor del metal (peso) y/o el numismático?

2.- puestos a comprar monedas de oro, ¿que importancia real tiene el comprar monedas de 0,999, frente a las de 0,925 o 0.917 o 0.900? (me refiero a cual es la mejor opción rentabilidad/precio y a la hora de venderla en un futuro, porque la oferta es muy variada y los precios a veces son muy distintos, pero otras veces no hay mucha diferencia de precio y no tengo claro cual comprar...)

3.- No entiendo porque hay monedas de oro con similares caracteristicas (mismo peso y misma ley, por ejemplo pandas, maples, krugers...) con precios de venta distintos, ¿qué es lo que realmente importa, el valor facial, el peso, el numismatico?????


Gracias de verdad por vuestras aportaciones, porque estoy hecho un lio.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

Bienvenido pookamatp. Tienes respuesta a todo esto en los antiguos hilos del oro. Te respondo rápidmente.



pookamatp dijo:


> Saludos a todos, llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace tiempo y estoy muy agradecido a todas las aportaciones (en especial de gente como H, Monsterspeculator y PuntodeControl....), que hacen que cada dia se pueda aprender algo nuevo en todo este asunto del oro. No obstante y habiendome leido un monton de hilos, me pregunto si alguien podría responderme a algunas preguntas que tengo pendientes (y para las que no he podido sacar conclusiones claras):
> 1.- ¿es mejor/mas rentable comprar monedas de oro con valor facial o monedas de oro bouillon?, ¿por qué?, ¿si se diera la necesidad de venderlas en en futuro (escenario madmax o no) daria igual el valor facial que llevara y tendría más importancia el valor del metal (peso) y/o el numismático?



La mayoría de monedas bullion tienen un valor facial simbólico. Es irrelevante, salvo por el hecho de que significa que son de Casas de la Moneda nacionales y eso la hace preferibles (por las tiradas y el prestigio). No confundir con las monedas bullion con valor facial de países africanos subdesarrollados...



pookamatp dijo:


> 2.- puestos a comprar monedas de oro, ¿que importancia real tiene el comprar monedas de 0,999, frente a las de 0,925 o 0.917 o 0.900? (me refiero a cual es la mejor opción rentabilidad/precio y a la hora de venderla en un futuro, porque la oferta es muy variada y los precios a veces son muy distintos, pero otras veces no hay mucha diferencia de precio y no tengo claro cual comprar...)




Si son monedas conocidas, mientras la ley sea superior a 900 (lo cual es el caso en las monedas de oro), la ley da igual. Sin embargo las monedas que no son de oro puro se conservan mejor y son menos delicadas. Por ello la moneda histórica de oro que fue en su época destinada a circulación nunca es de oro puro. 




pookamatp dijo:


> 3.- No entiendo porque hay monedas de oro con similares caracteristicas (mismo peso y misma ley, por ejemplo pandas, maples, krugers...) con precios de venta distintos, ¿qué es lo que realmente importa, el valor facial, el peso, el numismatico?????




Los pandas y maples son de oro puro (ley .999 y .9999). Los Krugers son de 22 kilates (ley .916666...). Todas contienen una onza troy (31,10 gramos) de oro fino. Generalmente se pagan al mismo precio salvo los panda que se pagan un poco más (20-40 euros), y algunos años mucho más debido a su caracter colecionable (cambian el osito cada año). Los Krugers de 1967 también se pagan algo más. Mi consejo: Si queréis comprar oro no paguéis por el valor numismático.



pookamatp dijo:


> Gracias de verdad por vuestras aportaciones, porque estoy hecho un lio.....



De nada y bienvenido.


----------



## pookamatp (10 Dic 2010)

*Muchas gracias Monsterspeculator!*

Muchisimas gracias por la rapidez!!! y por tu tiempo (lo cierto es que me habia leido muchos hilos en este foro, pero no acababa de obtener una imagen clara del asunto). Entonces la conclusion final, sino lo he entendido mal, es:

Si lo que uno quiere es meter algunos "ahorrillos" para protegerlos de un escenario madmax/hiperinflación/devaluacion moneda/etc.., y sin ninguna otra pretensión (especular, esperar revalorizaciones brutales, etc...), con que compre moneda de oro bouillon (no hace falta que tenga un valor facial determinado sino el que venga por defecto con la moneda y sin tener que pagar "señoreaje"...) de al menos 1/2 onza troy o 1 onza troy y con una ley por encima de 0,900 (cosa que tienen la mayoria de las conocidas como Panda, Kruger, Maple, o las emitidas por la FNMT, CECA de Francia, CECA de Alemania,etc..) pues ya esta cubierto y solo tiene que buscar cual es la que se vende más barata en cada momento y donde se vende más barata en cada momento (siempre en sitios "oficiales" y de confianza).

¿lo he dicho bien? , ¿es así?

Mil gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo y saber compartido con todos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2010)

pookamatp dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias por la rapidez!!! y por tu tiempo (lo cierto es que me habia leido muchos hilos en este foro, pero no acababa de obtener una imagen clara del asunto). Entonces la conclusion final, sino lo he entendido mal, es:
> 
> Si lo que uno quiere es meter algunos "ahorrillos" para protegerlos de un escenario madmax/hiperinflación/devaluacion moneda/etc.., y sin ninguna otra pretensión (especular, esperar revalorizaciones brutales, etc...), con que compre moneda de oro bouillon (no hace falta que tenga un valor facial determinado sino el que venga por defecto con la moneda y sin tener que pagar "señoreaje"...) de al menos 1/2 onza troy o 1 onza troy y con una ley por encima de 0,900 (cosa que tienen la mayoria de las conocidas como Panda, Kruger, Maple, o las emitidas por la FNMT, CECA de Francia, CECA de Alemania,etc..) pues ya esta cubierto y solo tiene que buscar cual es la que se vende más barata en cada momento y donde se vende más barata en cada momento (siempre en sitios "oficiales" y de confianza).
> 
> ...




Un par de apuntes. Olvidate de la FNMT, Monnaie francesas,etc...(precios no competitivos de bullion).

No he dichoen ningún momento que las monedas tengan que ser de más de 1/2 oz. De hecho mis preferidas ahora mismo son los napoleones que tiene un gran potencial. Tienes todas las monedas de union latina con 5,81 gramos de oro fino, y también los soberanos.


----------



## quaver (10 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La mayoría de monedas bullion tienen un valor facial simbólico. Es irrelevante, salvo por el hecho de que significa que son de Casas de la Moneda nacionales y eso la hace preferibles (por las tiradas y el prestigio). *No confundir con las monedas bullion con valor facial de países africanos subdesarrollados...*



Fíjese que he pensado en los _karlillos_ cuando he leído el texto en negrita.


----------



## pookamatp (10 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Un par de apuntes. Olvidate de la FNMT, Monnaie francesas,etc...(precios no competitivos de bullion).
> 
> No he dichoen ningún momento que las monedas tengan que ser de más de 1/2 oz. De hecho mis preferidas ahora mismo son los napoleones que tiene un gran potencial. Tienes todas las monedas de union latina con 5,81 gramos de oro fino, y también los soberanos.



Gracias nuevamente por tu respuesta, Monsterspeculator!, pues ya lanzado, te confieso (me he leido un hilo donde "oficias" de confesor...), que hace 2 dias me compré desde la pagina web de CIO***D**E mi primera moneda de oro: una moneda de valor facial 100 EUROS ALEMANIA.-2010-15,5 GRS. ORO FINO (1/2 onza troy), por un precio de 600,49 + 12 (gastos envio), que todavia estoy esperando que me llegue.
¿que opinión te merece la compra y el sitio donde la he hecho : buena, mediocre o mala compra?, ah y otra cosa más, tambien he leido en algunos hilos lo de que no es muy conveniente dejar el dni cuando hacer esas compras, ¿por que?, ¿hay algun tipo de repercusión fiscal o algo así?, es que para mi (que desconozco donde se puede comprar fisicamente monedas de oro en mi ciudad con garantias) es lo más sencillo comprar en internet (sitios aparentemente de confianza, claro) pero siempre me pedirán el dni.

Gracias por adelantado (joder, me voy a pasar todo el dia agradeciendo aportaciones, pero es que todavia no puedo hacerlas yo porque no se mucho...)


----------



## ako (10 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Aqui son tontos hasta para eso.... lo que costaria una llamada a cada sucursal y que ya no se venden mas..... pero mira, mejor, nos dan la oportunidad de tener algo mejor que papel.



Hombre supongo que cuando acuñaron las monedas la plata la compraron más barata y usted ahora las *cambia* por papelitos, luego nos quejamos de los especuladores, suerte que aqui el Estado no juega a especular.
Ahora que el precio de las plata tiene tendencia alcista y los karlitos estan en el spot, sacan la moneda de 20 euros con la misma cantidad de plata que de la de 12 € para ajustar.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (12 Dic 2010)

*LA GRAN ESTAFA *

Se debe decir no solamente que NO debemos restituir las deudas al sistema bancario, sino que el sistema bancario es nuestro deudor porque en el acto de la emision se realizò la gran estafa de haber expropriado y endeudado la colectividad apoyandose sobre un reflejo condicionado es decir en una costumbre de dar siempre un correspectivo para obtener dinero.
Alguien dirà que la "teoria" de la propiedad popular de la moneda es una utopia.
El problema no es si es una utopia, estabamos por ahogarnos hace dos años
La moneda es de propiedad del pueblo DESDE 1971 POR LO TANTO los bancos no tienen ningun derecho de credito.
Se podia aceptar un cierto credito de los bancos en el acto de la emision de moneda cuando la moneda estaba basada sobre la reserva porque el banco decia: la moneda es mia porque la reserva es mia" y proponia a la colectividad la moneda como titulo de credito representativo de la reserva.
Desde el 15 de agosto de 1971 el sistema de la reserva no existe. (Acuerdos de Bretton Woods)
Desde ese momento los bancos deben ser pagados como una tipografia, el credito que tienen los bancos es el de una tipografia.
Mientras el banco pretende la diferencia entre costo tipografico escritural y valor nomnal de la moneda y eso se llama estafa.
Esta estafa de dimensiones ya gigantescas y mundiales tiene que ser enfrentada, se necesita enfrentarla, requiere ser enfrentada, los problemas estàn ahi para ser solucionados debidamente.
Una vez por todas digo a las televisoras de Muredoch y de cadenas nacionales de cada pais, periodicos y abogados: "no pueden esconder esto detras de un dedo".
No se puede esconder esta estafa detras del dedo del pretexto que "yo te presto el dinero", no!
Hoy debemos aclarar que la deuda no existe. Cuando en el acto de la emision de papel moneda, el banco central emite moneda prestando a la colectividad... la moneda propiedad de la colectividad carga el costo del dinero del 200%+intereses y presion fiscal se termina en 260 o 270 %
Esto en primer lugar se llama USURA.
en segundo lugar se llama ESTAFA.
Por lo tanto una cosa es la usura y otra es la estafa y ambas son parte del sistema del BCE europeo, asì como de los bancos centrales que en ves de ser controloadores de los bancos privados como se estudia en macroeconomia, estàn controlados por los mismos, o sea que los bancos centrales estàn siendo controlados por los bancos privados que deian ser controlados por los bancos centrales...
En tercer lugar:
Este sistema satanico es la causa del suicidio por insolvecia. Pues està demostrado matematicamente que cuando el costo del dinero es de este tamaño mencionado, la puntualidad en pagar la deuda es IMPOSIBLE.
Aqui tenemos que comenzar a entender que el dinero es nuestro, que los bancos son una asociacion a delinquir.
Duiseberg y muchos miembros de primer orden de los bancos como el BCE banco central europeo, han sido denunciados por estafa pero mientras que las televisiones no lo digan y las gentes sigan ipnotizadas por las televisiones que apuntan los reflectores sobre otros aspectos y no ponene en evidencia la verdad de que hoy se impone la necesidad de que debemos retomarnos nuestro dinero (del pueblo de los pueblos) de otro modo, todas las generaciones que nos seguiran estaran puestas entre el suicidio y la desesperacion.
Asì que la pregunta hay que hacerla: ¿De quien es la propiedad de la moneda?
Porque si no se dice al origen que la moneda es de propiedad del pueblo, es inutile que las tv pongan los reflectores en detalles.
Por lo que los pueblos estan siempre en la angustia de la insolvencia.
El suicidio de insolvencia se ha convertido en una enfermedad social.
Se podia aceptar una cierta buena fè de parte de los viejos gobernadores de los bancos centrales, porque eredaron una moneda que en su origen estaba regulada por el prncipio de la reserva.
(Hay que decir que quienes conocen que ese principio no vige desde el 1971 saben que regresar al patron del oro es el nuevo orden mundial o el modo para legalizar la estafa todo porque nadie fue corregido en los noventsa nadie que pensase que los bancos se regian por las reservas comodicen el nombre de la FED federal reserve y todos piensan que hay una reserva de oro y que por lo tanto el sistema se rige en eso mientras que no es asì ya desde el 1971 no es asì.
Y por culpa tambien de la pelicula duro de matar 3 con Bruce Willis, una falacia cinematografica! Porque todo este sistema ilegal (porque no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconozca este sistema actual de funcionamiento) puede sobrevivir solo gracias a nuestra ignorancia, y la mejor manera es pensar lo contrario como indica el film duro de matar 3 en pleno 1993 realizado 22 años despues de que ese sistema se acabara.
Y los masones, quienes tienen acceso a la informacion y conocimiento, nunca explican la verdad a nadie-> porque son complices.
Y los politicos no dicen esta erdad pues porque viven de un sistema de privilegios que explota los ciudadaos con impuestos para pagar la deuda publica. Esa misma deuda que no existe y que legalmente constituye usura y estafa agravada como se acaba de mostrar arriba.
antes cuando regia el sistema de las reservas en oro el ciudadano podia tomar el pedazo de papel y ante un banco podia pedir la conversion en oro
Prueben ahora a ir a un banco y hacer lo mismo, en realidad no se puede, los euros no llevan escrito nada que indique que el papel moneda sea convertible en oro.
Regresar al oro de todas maneras seria solo dictadura violentisima porque es el sistema actual el que no tienen nada malo legalmente, legalmente la moneda es de propiedad de los ciudadanos de la colectividad no es una teoria sino que tiene su base en la legalidad, aunque no es la praxis, por la vieja praxis continuada sin cuestionamientos de parte de las clases politicas, los pueblos se obligana pagar impuestos para pagar la deuda publica que no existe legalmente y es un delito entre màs.
El euro tiene como declaracion cartolaria el silencio.
Los bancos centrales como el BCE ya no tienen el derecho de endeudar la colectividad o sea de llevarse la diferencia entre
costo nominal del papel moneda y costo tipografico, no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconoce que la moneda es de propiedad del banco central, por lo cual los bancos centrales DEBEN restituir a las colectividades TODO lo que han robado lo que equivale a todas las deudas publicas INEXISTENTES POR LEY DESDE EL 1971 QUE NOS HAN HECHO PAGAR CON IMPUESTOS JUSTIFICADOS PARA PAGAR ESA "DEUDA".


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Aqui son tontos hasta para eso.... lo que costaria una llamada a cada sucursal y que ya no se venden mas..... pero mira, mejor, nos dan la oportunidad de tener algo mejor que papel.



No es que sean tontos, simplemente es un sistema de emergencia, me explico...

Casi todos los países, emiten una serie de monedas realizadas en metales preciosos, cuyo nombre ha cambiado en la última década, pasando su rol a ser meramente de coleccionista de público, sin embargo, este tipo de monedas posee una historia de mad-max...

El caso es que en un principio (no sé fechas), se realizaban estas monedas con el concepto, de que si caía la economía, hubiera un movimiento económico (flujo) de bienes y servicios, bajo la confianza depositada en una moneda de plata (por ejemplo); de esta forma el pueblo poseía un sistema para comerciar y que no se quedase todo parado (la especulación con el arróz se pararía por ejemplo ante la plata, no ante el monopoly)... ¿se entiende el concepto de este sistema monetario? es un sistema de emergencia del estado para el pueblo, que permite:
1º Movimiento económico discreto (discreto en el sentido de aquí lo tomo, aquí te pago), bajo la confianza de unos gramos de plata.
2º Evitar especulación de bienes primarios.
3º Abaratamiento del sistema financiero (el circulante es la monedita).

También tiene sus inconvenientes:

1º Sistema inflexible.
2º No se adapta a las necesidades.
3º Invariabilidad de precios, o es mínima (esto no sé si es bueno o malo¿?¿?¿?¿)
4º Otros...

¿Se pueden obtener beneficios? -> Por eso el estado limita a 2M de monedas, como se dijo en otro foro, muchas emisiones no habrán llegado a ese cupo, siendo refundidas por ejemplo las de 2005 por las de 2006... ¡Recordemos que en la anterior década era mejor tener deuda!, por lo que las emisiones 2002-2008 han sido muy escasas en el sentido de que hay pocas monedas en "manos del pueblo".

¿Especulación? -> Puede ser, si hay mad-max, se podría hacer con el tendero para obtener un paquete más de arróz... En situación normal... Tendrías que tener muchas, pero muchas, muchas monedas, encima hay una ley que lo prohíbe (destrucción de la moneda)...

Para aquellos que piensen que pueden hacer la jugada, lo siguiente:

Pepito (sí el ralámpago de la burbuja inmobiliaria), va y compra 3.000 Karlillos de 12€, no llega el mad-max y la plata sube incomprensiblemente a 40€... Pepito, ansioso y con la baba en la boca, lleva (3.000karlillosx18gr=54Kilos de plata) de forma segura a la tienda de compra-venta, donde le dicen que se la compran a 16€. Pepito excitado, le tira a la cabeza los 3Kkarlillos, obteniendo un beneficio de (3.000*16=48.000)-(3.000*12=36.000)=12.000€ de supuesto beneficio...

Errores:
1º Pepito leyó este foro sin contrastar información, encima de un foro de burbujas.
2º Pepito creyó que no había gastos añadidos, ni robos, mantenimiento, transporte.
3º Pepito creyó que era algo instantáneo.
4º Pepito creyó que si no había mad-max, el seguro platificado salía gratis...
5º Pepito olvidó que había intentado realizar lucro propio con un instrumento del estado para el pueblo...
6º Pepito olvidó que él no tenía contactos para vender la plata al precio que el creía que se merecía

Lo mejor es informarse, realizar un ensayo-error con una pequeña muestra, confeccionar un guía para el futuro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> No es que sean tontos, simplemente es un sistema de emergencia, me explico...
> 
> Casi todos los países, emiten una serie de monedas realizadas en metales preciosos, cuyo nombre ha cambiado en la última década, pasando su rol a ser meramente de coleccionista de público, sin embargo, este tipo de monedas posee una historia de mad-max...
> 
> ...




Qué pena que no escribieses lo mismo cuando en el foro intentaban vender pakillos...¿Te acuerdas?


----------



## bubbler (13 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Qué pena que no escribieses lo mismo cuando en el foro intentaban vender pakillos...¿Te acuerdas?



Pues no se a que viene eso, yo no tengo pakillos, ni los he tenido.

¿Por qué te molesta mi información?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues no se a que viene eso, yo no tengo pakillos, ni los he tenido.



No he dicho que los tengas. ::



bubbler dijo:


> ¿Por qué te molesta mi información?



No sé donde ves que me moleste. ::


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2010)

Tag

Monster y la paranoia de los multiniks
reloaded inside


----------



## uojoo (14 Dic 2010)

Un novato por aquí que necesita ayuda.

Lo primero presentarme soy un chico de 25 años estudie una carrera y me salí de un mierda de trabajo de mil eurista para dedicarme al mundo del gambleo ( 4 años de carrera a la semimierda) , llegue aquí gracias a los comentarios de Vedast en su blog .

He ido sacado parte de mi bankroll y tengo algo de dinerillo que me gustaria invertir en monedas de oro u oro en general , ya que para prestarle dinero a un maniroto como la generalitat o el estado español y obtener una mierda de rentabilidad prefiero mirar como brilla el oro.

Estoy muy perdido , me gustaría que me indicaseis webs de referencia para comparar precios y tal que sean de fiar y donde consultar el precio de cotización del oro ya que solo busco la vertiente seguro - inversión largo plazo ( 10 años? ) . Hay alguna otra forma mejor de acaparar oro que las monedas para cantidades de dinero menores a 50k? 

Offtopic : Por cierto me parece que foro burbuja podria ser un gran foro pero por desgracia creo que a los que empezamos por aqui se nos hace muy pesado leer un post de 20 paginas y 10 son dedicadas a ataques personales descalificaciones y demás y al final no encontramos la info que buscamos simplemente porque te cansas de leer gilipolleces que desvirtúan los posts cuando realmente es ese post si que hay información interesante , deberíais buscar la forma de que menores de 18 años no se puedan registrar o almenos poner un mínimo test psicotecnico


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (14 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> *Un novato por aquí que necesita ayuda.*
> 
> Offtopic : Por cierto me parece que foro burbuja podria ser un gran foro pero por desgracia creo que a los que empezamos por aqui *se nos hace muy pesado leer un post de 20 paginas y 10 son dedicadas a ataques personales descalificaciones y demás y al final no encontramos la info que buscamos simplemente porque te cansas de leer *gilipolleces que desvirtúan los posts cuando realmente es ese post si que hay información interesante , deberíais buscar la forma de que menores de 18 años no se puedan registrar o almenos poner un mínimo test psicotecnico



Uojoo, lo primero darte la bienvenida. 

Quería decirte que en este foro se aprende hasta de las discusiones absurdas y si tienes que leerte 20 páginas con 10 de morrallas pues te las lees. ::
*
Quien quiera aprender tendrá que esforzarse, en la vida no puede darse todo hecho. Ese es uno de los problemas de España, que la gente ha olvidado que hay que esforzarse para conseguir las cosas.*

Todo lo que quieres saber está en los hilos correspondientes. Si te pones a elló lo descubrirás.

Para todo lo demás Mastercard.

Un saludo.


P.D.: aquí no eres un novato, eres un pompero


----------



## uojoo (14 Dic 2010)

Si ya me estoy empapando pero la cosa esta bastante desorganizada , la verdad es que en la mayoria de discusiones lo unico que se saca en claro es los intereses de uno y los de otro y de hay que cada cual interprete aunque tambien suele enseñar algo suele ser mas cansino que otra cosa.

Simplemente pido un empujon que no es mas que un par de webs donde comprar de forma fiable en españa y en el extranjero ,con esas referencias empezar a indagar lo que mas me interese pero no me hace mucha gracia lanzarme a los primeros enlaces patrocinados que encuentre de google y mas cuando poco movimiento es bastante dinero


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (14 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> *Simplemente pido un empujon que no es mas que un par de webs...*



:cook::XX:

Eso ya eso otra cosa (me ahorraré el chiste). 

Estos son muy profesionales y tienen versión en inglés, por si no dominas el alemán:

Platinmünzen | Silber Barren | Degussa Gold : Edelmetalle Geiger

También:

Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium

Las últimas sólo en alemán, pero puedes escribirles en inglés y te responderán (los de heubach a lo tarzán: yes, we do...: Hay muchas más alemanas que irás descubriendo en tu lectura y que son todas de fiar.

Españolas sólo recomiendo la del forero Andorrano:

http://www.monedasdeinversion.es

Y pare usted de contar, las demás en Hispanistán están regentadas por una suerte de piratas de agua dulce que pretenden forrarse en el menor tiempo posible.

Saludos.

P.D.: no cobro comisión, pero a nadie le amarga un dulce...


----------



## quaver (14 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Simplemente pido un empujon que no es mas que un par de webs donde comprar de forma fiable en españa y en el extranjero ,con esas referencias empezar a indagar lo que mas me interese pero no me hace mucha gracia lanzarme a los primeros enlaces patrocinados que encuentre de google y mas cuando poco movimiento es bastante dinero



Creo que son bastante respetables las tiendas alemanas que aparecen en el siguiente enlace:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien

Saludos.


----------



## uojoo (14 Dic 2010)

Pues el forero andorrano tiene mejores precios que las tiendas alemanas

Asi a bote pronto los precios de las monedas suelen ser un +5% sobre el spot, suele oscilar mucho ese premium?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2010)

uojoo dijo:


> Pues el forero andorrano tiene mejores precios que las tiendas alemanas
> 
> Asi a bote pronto los precios de las monedas suelen ser un +5% sobre el spot, suele oscilar mucho ese premium?



Con buenos contactos consigues +1-2% sobre spot e incluso spot o bajo spot (pero para esto último conviene estar en el momento adecuado en el lugar adecuado y además currárselo).

La referencia son los precios de Munsters:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Si te pasas por Bruselas puesdes comprarles y venderles a los precios indicados.


----------



## uojoo (14 Dic 2010)

Vale pero esa pagina es solo de trade no venden no?


----------



## Josh Cluni (20 Dic 2010)

La semana que viene tengo un viaje relampago a Paris y tenia pensado pasar por la Monnaie. He visto en su web que tienen el museo cerrado. Aun asi, vale la pena acercarse? Tienen alguna moneda que valga la pena comprar como aquella de 100 euros que si no recuerdo mal, se dijo que estaba agotada?

A ver por donde anda el padre Monster... 8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> La semana que viene tengo un viaje relampago a Paris y tenia pensado pasar por la Monnaie. He visto en su web que tienen el museo cerrado. Aun asi, vale la pena acercarse? Tienen alguna moneda que valga la pena comprar como aquella de 100 euros que si no recuerdo mal, se dijo que estaba agotada?
> 
> A ver por donde anda el padre Monster... 8:



Pues que pena lo del museo. Realmente vale la pena visitarlo. En todo caso no estás en falta de museos allí mismo: Del otro lado del Sena tienes el Louvre y continuado a lo largo del Sena tienes el museo de Orsay.

No creo que tengan monedas interesantes. Puedes visitar la tienda y ver qué monedas tienen. También tienen joyería con medallas. Me quedé con las ganas de comprar unos gemelos con moneda de 1 euro...con valor facial 0 euros...jajaja

Lo que te aconsejo hacer es pasar por alguna oficina de Correos ("La Poste") y preguntar si les queda alguna moneda de plata (o de oro, pero seguro que no les quedán de oro).

Saludos y que lo disfrutes.

(si quieres más info sobre restaurantes y atracciones diversas, escríbeme)


----------



## Josh Cluni (20 Dic 2010)

Gracias por la información. 

En realidad cuando digo relámpago, es relámpago de verdad. Vaya, que tengo una mala conexión en Charles de Gaulle y por no quedarme 9 horas mirando dutifris, había pensado en hacer una excursión metalífera a la Monnaie.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues que pena lo del museo. Realmente vale la pena visitarlo. En todo caso no estás en falta de museos allí mismo: Del otro lado del Sena tienes el Louvre y continuado a lo largo del Sena tienes el museo de Orsay.
> 
> No creo que tengan monedas interesantes. Puedes visitar la tienda y ver qué monedas tienen. También tienen joyería con medallas. Me quedé con las ganas de comprar unos gemelos con moneda de 1 euro...con valor facial 0 euros...jajaja
> 
> ...


----------



## quaver (15 Abr 2011)

Nuevas monedas serie "Hercule" año 2011 de la casa de moneda francesa:

ORO
Valeur faciale 1000 Euros or 
Date de sous-cription 8 avril au 7 mai 2011 
Période de remise des pièces 14 juin au 30 juillet 2011 
Métal Or 
Titrage 999 ‰ 
Diamètre 39 millimètres 
Poids 20 grammes 
Tirage total 10 000

PLATA
Valeur faciale 100 Euros argent 
Date de sous-cription 8 avril au 7 mai 2011 
Période de remise des pièces 14 juin au 30 juillet 2011 
Métal Argent 
Titrage 900 ‰ 
Diamètre 47 millimètres 
Poids 50 grammes 
Tirage total 50 000

Monnaie de Paris : vente bijoux, monnaie et médaille baptême, naissance, Médaille du Baccalauréat ®

Aunque sólo quedan disponibles en plata:

Monnaies de Collection 2011 - Monnaies de collection


----------



## hinka (15 Abr 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Nuevas monedas serie "Hercule" año 2011 de la casa de moneda francesa:
> 
> ORO
> Valeur faciale 1000 Euros or
> ...



Si me lo permites 49999, que la mia ni se toca :XX::XX::XX::XX:
Que desde 30 años que no sale una )))))
Puesta en casa 118€ me ha costado la jodida, y ahora que la manden....... La de oro una pena pero no estoy para esos gastos....


----------



## quaver (15 Abr 2011)

hinka dijo:


> Si me lo permites 49999, que la mia ni se toca :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Que desde 30 años que no sale una )))))
> Puesta en casa 118€ me ha costado la jodida, y ahora que la manden....... La de oro una pena pero no estoy para esos gastos....



Si no me equivoco, en la web se limita la compra a 5 unidades.
Desconozco cuántas se pueden reservar en las oficinas de _La Poste_.


----------



## hinka (15 Abr 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, en la web se limita la compra a 5 unidades.
> Desconozco cuántas se pueden reservar en las oficinas de _La Poste_.



No tengo ni idea. Yo compre una para la colección y listo. Es un poco cara para comprar más.::


----------



## quaver (15 Abr 2011)

hinka dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. Yo compre una para la colección y listo. Es un poco cara para comprar más.::



Lo de cara es relativo al uso; cómo inversión en el metal sí, compensaría de lejos las monedas de 12€ españolas, incluso también las de 20€.
Aunque no deja de ser plata amonedada con facial de 100€, y como tal, se mantienen íntegros los 100€ con los que se compra.


----------



## Acaparador (16 Abr 2011)

Nada como los carlillos, el otro dia vi monedas de 5 i 10 euros francesas, pero no tengo los datos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Lo de cara es relativo al uso; cómo inversión en el metal sí, compensaría de lejos las monedas de 12€ españolas, incluso también las de 20€.
> Aunque no deja de ser plata amonedada con facial de 100€, y como tal, se mantienen íntegros los 100€ con los que se compra.




Por metal si, pero por numismatica no.... con una tirada de SOLO 50.000, menor que los pandas, koalas, kookaburras,... a la altura de las lunar series, me parece MUY BUEN precio para especular el dia de mañana y venderla por 120-125€, si se compra alli a 100€, claro


----------



## quaver (16 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por metal si, pero por numismatica no.... con una tirada de SOLO 50.000, menor que los pandas, koalas, kookaburras,... a la altura de las lunar series, me parece MUY BUEN precio para especular el dia de mañana y venderla por 120-125€, si se compra alli a 100€, claro



Creo que esa es la razón por la que se agotaron las de oro (1000€ y 10.000 de tirada) el día en que se abrió la reserva 8:
Añado que su valor legal es sólo en Francia, por lo que aunque la tirada sea 50.000, no está dirigida a un mercado internacional.


----------



## hinka (17 Abr 2011)

quaver dijo:


> Creo que esa es la razón por la que se agotaron las de oro (1000€ y 10.000 de tirada) el día en que se abrió la reserva 8:
> Añado que su valor legal es sólo en Francia, por lo que aunque la tirada sea 50.000, no está dirigida a un mercado internacional.



seguro? en la web aun dejaba comprar la de oro.
la de 50 fr del 80, que tambien son 50000 unidades, su precio anda unas cuatro veces más que las normales.
Pero bueno... comprando las 5, lo que puedes hacer es vender cuatro y la que te quedes te saldría gratis.
Recuerdo que pedida por correo a España 1 sale por 118€.


----------



## mk73 (19 May 2011)

hola a todos,

acabo de ver que se comentan las piezas del forzudo Hercule que acaban de salir aqui en Francia.
Estarán disponibles el día 14 de junio.

Si me permitís tengo que corregir o aclarar algunos datos. Lo de La Poste, que se consigan ahi mmm es una odisea; practicamente imposible. La de oro de 1000 euro sólo se podía conseguir via online (agotada a las dos horas de salir), yendo a la Monnaie de Paris o recurriendo a alguna numismática (y ya piden 1200 euro por ella).
La de 100 euro de plata, la persona que la consiguiese en alguna oficina de La Poste se puede sentir gran afortunado porque practicamente ni se vierón o las llevarón contadas... tenías que ir a la Monnaie a por ella o comprar vía online.
Por cierto vía online sólo dejaban comprar una de 1000 y tres de 100. Yendo a la Monnaie te dejaban máximo 3 de 1000 y 5 de 100. Os puedo asegurar que tuve en mi presencia algún señor que se llevo lo máximo, las 3 de mil y las 5 de cien.
Las predecesoras de la sembradora de plata y oro, pues quitando las piezas de 5 euro, 10, 15 ó 25 euro... que se pudierón conseguir facilmente en La Poste el resto como las de 50 euro ó 100 euro ó 250 ó 500 euro no se vierón practicamente en las oficinas de La Poste. Más de lo mismo o ibas a la Monnaie o vía online en su boutique.

En Francia y departamentos de ultramar (Guayana, Martinica, Guadalupe...)tienen carácter de moneda de curso legal y te las aceptan para pagos aunque evidentemente nadie, que yo sepa, se ha ido a comprar algo con una moneda de las que hablamos. La gente se las ha quedado por recuerdo , inversión o bueno para revender también.

Por invertir no sé hasta qué punto puede ser una gran inversión o cuánto se pueden revalorizar. Aunque está claro que hay gente que las ha ido adquiriendo para especular o revender.
La primera de 100 euro de oro que sacarón en el 2008 se puede ver a unos 200 euros pero claro falta saber quién va a pagar eso. Eso sí , en ebay francés se venden rapidamente por 150-160 euro o asi.

Un saludo

ps: si te arrepientes pues siempre puedes ir al Banco y devolverlas, y recuperas el dinero.


----------



## quaver (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Si me permitís tengo que corregir o aclarar algunos datos. Lo de La Poste, que se consigan ahi mmm es una odisea; practicamente imposible.



No lo dudo, aunque se habían reservado 12000 unidades para venta en las oficinas de la poste.

http://www.laposte.fr/Le-Groupe-La-Poste/Actualites/La-Poste-et-Monnaie-de-Paris-100-euros-en-argent-Hercule

¿Cuándo salen las de 200€?


----------



## mk73 (20 May 2011)

las ansiadas monedas de 200 euro de oro... en eso estoy, no pasa el dia que miro foros o directamente en la web de la Monnaie

de momento solo se sabe que para septiembre estara disponible... aun no se sabe cuando se podra reservar. Imagino que a primeros de junio daran el plazo pero son suposiciones mias.

desde luego el disenyo esta muy logrado y de lo mas original y bello; fijo que se agotan enseguida


----------



## quaver (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> las ansiadas monedas de 200 euro de oro... en eso estoy, no pasa el dia que miro foros o directamente en la web de la Monnaie
> 
> de momento solo se sabe que para septiembre estara disponible... aun no se sabe cuando se podra reservar. Imagino que a primeros de junio daran el plazo pero son suposiciones mias.
> 
> desde luego el disenyo esta muy logrado y de lo mas original y bello; fijo que se agotan enseguida



¿Hay imágenes?


----------



## mk73 (20 May 2011)

200

ahi la puedes ver... pesa 4 gramos y una ley de 999mls


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> 200
> 
> ahi la puedes ver... pesa 4 gramos y una ley de 999mls



estas vienen a sustituir las "viejas" de 100€ de la vendimia de 1/10, verdad?

Avisanos cuando se pueda reservar, que quiero pillar 1 o 2.

Gracias por toda la info de francia compañero.


----------



## mk73 (20 May 2011)

las de 100 euro de oro pues al final valia mas el oro que su valor facial jejeje

estas de 200 euro como tu bien dices seria la que la reemplaza y desde luego esta muy bien logrado el disenyo

cuando me entere del plazo para reservar lo hago saber aqui; imagino que sera para junio aunque aun no se sabe nada

os tendre al dia, saludos


----------



## quaver (20 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> 200
> 
> ahi la puedes ver... pesa 4 gramos y una ley de 999mls



Gracias mk73.
La verdad es que la tirada será de 50.000 unidades... va a ser difícil!


----------



## legio (20 May 2011)

¿que opinais sobre una reflexion que acabo de hacer?

si españa quiebra en 2011 y sale del euro...........¿monedas de 20euros de plata dentro de 30 o 40años no tendrian un valor increible?


----------



## mk73 (20 May 2011)

joroba vaya reflexión... 

Otra cosa que se me olvidó comentar y creo que es interesante. En el 2008 salió la primera moneda de 10 euro de plata en Francia, pesaba 12 gramos y una ley de 900 mls.
El año pasado sacarón otra moneda de 10 euro de la serie las regiones, ahora el peso era de 10 gramos y ley de 900 mls.
Para este año sacarán una tercera moneda de 10 euro con el mismo peso de 10 gramos pero una ley de 500 mls.


----------



## quaver (24 May 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> joroba vaya reflexión...
> 
> Otra cosa que se me olvidó comentar y creo que es interesante. En el 2008 salió la primera moneda de 10 euro de plata en Francia, pesaba 12 gramos y una ley de 900 mls.
> El año pasado sacarón otra moneda de 10 euro de la serie las regiones, ahora el peso era de 10 gramos y ley de 900 mls.
> Para este año sacarán una tercera moneda de 10 euro con el mismo peso de 10 gramos pero una ley de 500 mls.



Frente a esta última compensa por mucho, en precio por onza de plata, la moneda de 20€ de la FNMT (en caso que no se puedan obtener las de 10€ 2008 francesas ni 12€ españolas)

Precio onza moneda 10€/900mls,12gr -> 28,80€
Precio onza moneda 10€/900mls,10gr -> 34,56€
Precio onza moneda 10€/500mls,10gr -> 62,20€
Precio onza moneda 12€/925mls,18gr -> 22,41€
Precio onza moneda 20€/925mls,18gr -> 37,36€


----------



## mk73 (6 Jun 2011)

Hoy he leido en el diario Monnaie Magazine que las monedas de 200 euro de oro, a facial, estarán disponibles a finales de octubre-primeros de noviembre. 

Aún no se sabe en qué fecha darán el plazo para reservarlas.

Este diario es la revista "oficial" de la casa de la moneda francesa.


----------



## Moncho (7 Jun 2011)

mk73.. sabes si hacen envios a españa si pides online?

gracias!


----------



## mk73 (7 Jun 2011)

viviendo en Espanya la unica opcion de conseguir la moneda esa es comprarla via online a traves de la web de la Monnaie de Paris; pero cuando salga via online hay que darse prisa pues se agotan enseguida y puedes llegar tarde y quedarte sin la pieza.
Tambien te digo que los portes se suben bastante.


Si no la consigues asi pues tendrias que recurrir a alguna tienda de numismatica y ahi pues ya te saldra bastante cara... la he visto ya en alguna web francesa, para reservar, y te sale por unos 240-250 euro mas gastos de envio


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> viviendo en Espanya la unica opcion de conseguir la moneda esa es comprarla via online a traves de la web de la Monnaie de Paris; pero cuando salga via online hay que darse prisa pues se agotan enseguida y puedes llegar tarde y quedarte sin la pieza.
> Tambien te digo que los portes se suben bastante.
> 
> 
> Si no la consigues asi pues tendrias que recurrir a alguna tienda de numismatica y ahi pues ya te saldra bastante cara... la he visto ya en alguna web francesa, para reservar, y te sale por unos 240-250 euro mas gastos de envio



Otra opcion seria reservarla en Francia, no? Se puede en cualquier ciudad o solo en Paris?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Otra opcion seria reservarla en Francia, no? Se puede en cualquier ciudad o solo en Paris?



Si es como las otras monedas, en cualquier oficina de La Poste (correos). Pero hay cola y acaban el cupo en seguida.


----------



## mk73 (7 Jun 2011)

Efectivamente , hay cola y se acaban enseguida; son muy buscadas y demandadas estas piezas

ademas yo no se todavia seguro si la van a vender en las oficinas de La Poste. La de 1000 euro de oro; solo se podia conseguir a traves de la Monnaie.
De todos modos sacan un listado de las oficinas de La Poste donde se puede reservar la pieza; no vale cualquier oficina

SOUSCRITPION - N.H.B.

os paso el enlace ese de una numismatica francesa; ahi se puede reservar pero como veis el precio se sube a 240 euro; tambien tiene la de 100 y 1000 euro; por la de 1000, ya pide 1350 euro. Vamos, negocio redondo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Efectivamente , hay cola y se acaban enseguida; son muy buscadas y demandadas estas piezas
> 
> ademas yo no se todavia seguro si la van a vender en las oficinas de La Poste. La de 1000 euro de oro; solo se podia conseguir a traves de la Monnaie.
> De todos modos sacan un listado de las oficinas de La Poste donde se puede reservar la pieza; no vale cualquier oficina
> ...



Tienes por ahi el listado de las oficinas de la poste donde se pueden reservar?? Porque si eso me hago un viajecito a la frontera con unos amigos y listo


----------



## mk73 (7 Jun 2011)

ha renovado la web de la monnaie y no encuentro el enlace donde iba para las monedas de 100 euro de plata

de todos modos te paso este enlace; que debe de ser el mismo listado que habian puesto para las monedas de Hercule


Monnaie de Paris : deux nouvelles pièces en Argent et en Or à souscrire en bureaux de poste &ndash; Actualités &ndash; Particulier - La Poste

pichas en liste des bureaux y voilà


----------



## mk73 (29 Jun 2011)

buenas,

para los que estaís interesados en piezas a facial, tengo noticias nuevas. Las de 10 euro de plata de Francia, de las regiones, estarán disponibles durante septiembre (OJO, que ahora la ley es de 500 mls... a esta marcha sacarán de niquel o cobre).

La pieza de 200 euro de oro, saldría el plazo para reservarla en octubre (día 3 según he leido). Y fisicamente estaría disponible en diciembre.

Todo esto viene publicado en la revista Monnaie Magazine, en un articulo dedicado a las monedas de las Regiones que sacarán este año. Para el año que viene se tiene previsto una tercera y última serie.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (29 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si es como las otras monedas, en cualquier oficina de La Poste (correos). Pero hay cola y acaban el cupo en seguida.



Hay una leyenda que cuenta que sólo pueden comprar franceses y una por persona ::


----------



## mk73 (29 Jun 2011)

""Hay una leyenda que cuenta que sólo pueden comprar franceses y una por persona""

¿¿¿¿?????

qué?????????

eso es una tonteria como un piano, no lo digo por ti. El que diga eso, no tiene ni idea.

las compra todo el que quiere. Así de claro. 

Otra cosa es que si no vives aqui en Francia pues la cosa este complicada para adquirir alguna pieza de ese tipo, por dos sencillas razones. La primera que son tiradas muy muy limitadas, hablamos de cincuenta mil monedas o ya ni que decir de las diez mil monedas de la pieza de 1000 euro. Eso es poquisimo para una moneda de facial. Y lo segundo es que tienen una gran demanda en Francia, con lo que se las quedan la mayoría los francesés.
O sea que casi no llegan a salir fuera porque a las dos semanas o incluso en menos tiempo están todas vendidas. Por ejs los 10 euro del nuevo departamento de Mayotte, se agotó en dos horas!!!! (la tirada era de cincuenta mil monedas, que repito eso es muy poco!!!... para una moneda que se vende a facial, casi es simbólica las piezas que acuñan).

Otra cosa, puedes comprar varias. Ponen tope, sí. Pero por ejs en estas dos últimas te dejaban hasta 5 monedas de 100 y hasta 3 de 1000 euro.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (29 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> ""Hay una leyenda que cuenta que sólo pueden comprar franceses y una por persona""
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> 
> ...




jaja, es una vieja historia del foro, los metaleros un pelín veteranos recordarán bien aquellas refriegas.


----------



## mk73 (29 Jun 2011)

mmm para la moneda de 1000 euro de oro casi casi que se podría dar por válidad esa leyenda jejejeje... porque casi no se ha visto y al final ha sido la más buscada y demandada (y eso que había mucha gente que le hacía ascos aqui en Francia a esa pieza por su alto valor facial y ha sido la que se ha agotado antes). Cualquiera entiende a los francesés.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jun 2011)

Cuando sepas dias exactos, avisame para acercame y reservarlas en en san juan de luz.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mk73 (30 Jun 2011)

de momento esas son las fechas que se dan en esa revista

lo oficial sera cuando se ponga en la web de la monnaie... imagino que una o dos semanas antes


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> para los que estaís interesados en piezas a facial, tengo noticias nuevas. Las de 10 euro de plata de Francia, de las regiones, estarán disponibles durante septiembre (OJO, que ahora la ley es de 500 mls... a esta marcha sacarán de niquel o cobre).
> 
> ...




Gracias mk73.

Yo confirmo que fui a recoger hace unos días las dos monedas de 100 FF plata que encargué. Es un buen monedón con la versión del Hercules modernizada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Hay una leyenda que cuenta que sólo pueden comprar franceses y una por persona ::





mk73 dijo:


> ""Hay una leyenda que cuenta que sólo pueden comprar franceses y una por persona""
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????
> 
> ...





perlenbacher dijo:


> jaja, es una vieja historia del foro, los metaleros un pelín veteranos recordarán bien aquellas refriegas.




Como siempre digo, el tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar. 

Parece que el "superexperto" Fem se la metió doblada a unos cuantos...Recordemos que me acusó de falsificar una factura de la casa de la moneda francesa que demostraba que lo que contaba al foro era falso. Incluso, según él, se puso en contacto con La Monnaie de Paris por publicar un escaneo de la bolsita con el logo de La Monnaie sin el permiso de ellos :XX:

Tendría gracia si no fuese por lo que hay detrás...


----------



## mk73 (1 Jul 2011)

si, es un buen monedon y muy buen disenyo; esta bonita

lo que me decepciono desde su principio es que solo tiene un peso de 50 gramos; la del anyo anterior de 50 euro, tenia un peso de 36 gramos... de logica huviese sido que el peso en la de 100 estuviese en los 60 gramos por lo menos; pero bueno...

algo lei sobre ese hilo hace tiempo; menudo culebron. Lo triste y lamentable es que haya gente perjudicada o que se enganye a la gente; eso no tiene ninguna gracia y es vergonzoso. Siempre "hay gente pa to", para lo bueno y para lo malo


----------



## montytorri (1 Jul 2011)

Tengo una pregunta que espero amablemente me resuelvan, es que hoy he descubierto que tengo un familiar que sin saberlo, es metalero, tiene monedas de plata, algunas de hace mas de 100 años el jodio, según el, dice que con eso si va mal, tendrá su pensión, el caso es que tiene(esas si me las ha enseñado) monedas de 12 euros de plata de varios años(he visto desde el 2004, hasta las de 2010) y mi pregunta es:
todas ellas tienen el mismo contenido en plata, es decir la media onza???

Gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que espero amablemente me resuelvan, es que hoy he descubierto que tengo un familiar que sin saberlo, es metalero, tiene monedas de plata, algunas de hace mas de 100 años el jodio, según el, dice que con eso si va mal, tendrá su pensión, el caso es que tiene(esas si me las ha enseñado) monedas de 12 euros de plata de varios años(he visto desde el 2004, hasta las de 2010) y mi pregunta es:
> todas ellas tienen el mismo contenido en plata, es decir la media onza???
> 
> Gracias



Las de dos mil pesetas, las de 12 y sus sustitutas de 20 (mundial y Campoamor) son todas iguales.


----------



## mk73 (1 Jul 2011)

son todas iguales de feas o a veces hasta horribles, veáse la última de 20 euro.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Jul 2011)

He visto esta monedita de oro de 100 € :

Coleccionismo desde 1957. Vives de la Cortada.







¿Qué opinais (creo que no voy a comprar, simple curiosidad)?


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Jul 2011)

A mi esa moneda me encanta. El problema es el precio de venta. A 139 no es cara, he visto salvajadas mayores. De todas formas para pagar por encima del facial creo que hay mejores opciones.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi esa moneda me encanta. El problema es el precio de venta. A 139 no es cara, he visto salvajadas mayores. De todas formas para pagar por encima del facial creo que hay mejores opciones.



¿Como cuáles? ¿Las alemanas?

En Geiger los décimos de onza están ya sobre los 130, y los décimos de Panda es fácil verlos a más de 139. El sobrecoste del seguro facial (que supongo que sólo es canjeable en Francia) no es muy exagerado a precios actuales del metal. Obviamente el overspot es muy grande, pero es lo habitual en moneda tan pequeña.

Más info: 2010 France €100 Gold Circulating Coin | lunaticg banknote & coin


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> He visto esta monedita de oro de 100 € :
> 
> Coleccionismo desde 1957. Vives de la Cortada.
> 
> ...



Juas! Juas! Esa es la moneda de la célebre disputa con fem, donde pretendía que no venían en ese blister...No es por hacer leña del arbol caido...pero...jojoojo...




femstore dijo:


> Solamente mis palabras tienen una validez que las de monster nunca podran tener.
> 
> Ya enviare las denuncias a quien tenga que hacerlo
> 
> La palabra de monster frente a la mia, en lo referente a numismatica, no tiene validez alguna.



Para los nuevos, si se quieren reir un rato, a partir de aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-al-mismo-valor-facial-8.html#post3283665




Perlenbacher, si la quieres más barata envíame un privado.


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Como cuáles? ¿Las alemanas?
> 
> En Geiger los décimos de onza están ya sobre los 130, y los décimos de Panda es fácil verlos a más de 139. El sobrecoste del seguro facial (que supongo que sólo es canjeable en Francia) no es muy exagerado a precios actuales del metal. Obviamente el overspot es muy grande, pero es lo habitual en moneda tan pequeña.
> 
> Más info: 2010 France €100 Gold Circulating Coin | lunaticg banknote & coin



Quería decir que para pagar 40 - 125 euros sobre facial prefiero bullion. Esa moneda la he llegado a ver hasta 225. Casi nada. Quien las pillara a 100


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Quería decir que para pagar 40 - 125 euros sobre facial prefiero bullion. Esa moneda la he llegado a ver hasta 225. Casi nada. Quien las pillara a 100



Las del 2008 (el primer año) valen un pico más, ahora nadie las vende por menos de 200 y pico. Será las que has visto. Parece que será la moneda clave de la colección. Las de 2009 parece que tampoco se encuentran por menos de 150 euracos. Las que te venden a 139 euros deben de ser del 2010. La tirada es muy limitada.


----------



## mk73 (31 Jul 2011)

pillarlas a facial, las pillé yo.. y unas cuantas 

pero claro, es vivir en Francia. Porque sino, ni las ves o si las ves es a través de numismáticas y te hacen la sangría.

Se acuñarón en tres años, 2008, 2009 y 2010.
La del 2008 no tiene nada de especial, pues es la misma tirada y calidad que las otras dos. Cincuenta mil y en BU. Lo único que en vez del estuchito azul va en un cartoncito blanco, más simple pero nada más. No se cómo narices se las idearón los de numismáticas que acapararón el 80 por ciento de esas monedas. ¿Cuál fue el resultado? que en menos de un año, esa moneda estaba por más de 350 euro!!!!... luego, durante todo este tiempo, poco a poco ha ido bajando de precio pues en el mercado empezarón a aparecer más y por 200 euro la puedes comprar con cierta facilidad ahora.

Luego entre comprar esa moneda francesa u otra de peso similar (bullion) pues, personalmente, no hay comparación. En la francesa juegas con varias ventajas; tiene un alto valor numismático, además es una moneda de curso legal en toda Francia y con una tirada muy corta.
Si te vas al bulliion, pues pagas el oro y nada más.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Quería decir que para pagar 40 - 125 euros sobre facial prefiero bullion. Esa moneda la he llegado a ver hasta 225. Casi nada. Quien las pillara a 100



Seguro facial al que habría que añadir algo de valor numismático, pues son tiradas de 50.000 anuales. Si el metal baja de los 100, creo que siempre se podrá colocar por algo más del facial. Ese valor numismático supongo que es nulo en el bullion corriente.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> pillarlas a facial, las pillé yo.. y unas cuantas



¿Y falsificastes la factura? :XX:

Es una pena que en España no se aprovechen los recursos de la FMNT para facilitar la distribución de oro entre la población con monedas con facial muy ajustado al precio, a fin de cuentas, esas monedas olvidadas son un patrimonio del propio país. La basura de monedas limitadas del mundial (creo que eran de sólo un gramo) todavía se pueden comprar un año después. Si hasta los karlillos del mundial son más atractivos, que ya es decir.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Y falsificastes la factura? :XX:



Jojojo....A propósito, según decía fem tenía pedidas decenas de esas monedas en el foro. ¿Alguien recibió alguna?


----------



## mk73 (31 Jul 2011)

sólo daban 5 por persona, tanto para las del 2008 de 100 euro, como en 2009 y 2010... imagino que luego puede haber picaresca y sacar más de manera fácil. Enviar algún familiar o conocido para que consiga otras cinco más; eso estoy seguro que más de uno lo habrá hecho.
Pienso que estas monedas son de las pocas que hay en el mercado que serian obligadas de comprar o que merece la pena apretarse el cinturón para tenerlas; por coleccionismo (buen diseño, son bonitas, de curso legal en Francia) como por inversión (sacan pocas, en metales nobles, y se venden enseguida). Y encima son a facial!!.

Sí, lástima que en España no sigan el ejemplo. O te sacan las horribles 20 euro ó 12 euro, que son feas de narices y ridiculas. O te sacan el timo de por ejs las del mundial, donde por un facial de 10 euro de plata pagas 50 euro...


----------



## morgan (31 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Perlenbacher, si la quieres más barata envíame un privado.



Oiga, sr, monster. Si el forero Perlenbacher no la quiere, yo si la querría. o


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (31 Jul 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Oiga, sr, monster. Si el forero Perlenbacher no la quiere, yo si la querría. o



Tranquilo que no te voy hacer la competencia.


----------



## morgan (31 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> sólo daban 5 por persona, tanto para las del 2008 de 100 euro, como en 2009 y 2010... imagino que luego puede haber picaresca y sacar más de manera fácil. Enviar algún familiar o conocido para que consiga otras cinco más; eso estoy seguro que más de uno lo habrá hecho.
> Pienso que estas monedas son de las pocas que hay en el mercado que serian obligadas de comprar o que merece la pena apretarse el cinturón para tenerlas; por coleccionismo (buen diseño, son bonitas, de curso legal en Francia) como por inversión (sacan pocas, en metales nobles, y se venden enseguida). Y encima son a facial!!.
> 
> Sí, lástima que en España no sigan el ejemplo. O te sacan las horribles 20 euro ó 12 euro, que son feas de narices y ridiculas. O te sacan el timo de por ejs las del mundial, donde por un facial de 10 euro de plata pagas 50 euro...



Yo creo que en esto simplemente hay que comprar a un precio que tu consideres mas o menos ajustado. Si no la pudiste comprar al facial porque no andas por Francia, pagar 130 euros por una moneda que es 1/10 oz y por tanto tiene unos 110 euros en oro, tiene un facial de 100 euros y solo hay 50000, no me parece un robo. Me parece un precio mas o menos ajustado, al menos eso me parece a mi.

Y lo que dices de las monedas de plata de la fnmt, totalmente de acuerdo. Pagar 41,76 euros, como pide la fnmt, por una moneda de plata de 10 euros, aunque sea con tirada de colección y sea calidad proof, me parece un abuso. Esas monedas, si pasados unos años alguien las quiere vender porque necesite pasta, no las van a vender por ese precio ni de lejos, porque es abusivo. Yo me he hecho hace unos días con 2 monedas del quijote de plata por 50 euros (las 2), gastos de envío incluídos. A mi ese precio ya me parece mas ajustado, teniendo en cuenta la tirada (18000) y el peso en plata (27 gramos), aunque el facial sea 10 euros.

Eso, y que me apetecía pillarlas, porque son de las pocas monedas de la fnmt, cuyo diseño me parecía realmente bonito (y no sale el borbón).


----------



## patilltoes (31 Jul 2011)

A mi la que me gusta de la FNMT es la delo año de España en China, el columnario reeditado. Tambien anda un poco caro, la verdad.


----------



## mk73 (31 Jul 2011)

los de la fnmt es un robo, son unos sinvergüenzas, vamos, es tomar el pelo a la gente. Es que así se cargan la afición y el coleccionismo porque a esos precios es sólo al alcanze de unos pocos. Pero bueno, siempre hay gente que les compra... aunque cada vez menos.
Y es que encima si se currasen los diseños... pero sacan cada porqueria de moneda que buffff... las del Mundial fuerón ya el ridiculo padre. La de 20 euro del Mundial, y a facial, pese a ser simplona, era mucho más bonita.


""Yo creo que en esto simplemente hay que comprar a un precio que tu consideres mas o menos ajustado. Si no la pudiste comprar al facial porque no andas por Francia, pagar 130 euros por una moneda que es 1/10 oz y por tanto tiene unos 110 euros en oro, tiene un facial de 100 euros y solo hay 50000, no me parece un robo. Me parece un precio mas o menos ajustado, al menos eso me parece a mi"".

Morgan, a 130 euro las de oro ya son complicadas (tal vez la del 2010)... a no ser que te salga una oferta o no sé, tengas mucha suerte. Ya como poco se te van a 150 euro o asi.
A unos 130 euro ya tienes la de plata de este año de 100 euro de Hercule... aunque bueno por unos 120 aún se pueden comprar aqui en France en algunos sitios o ebay francés.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Jul 2011)

La de 100€ de Hercules (asi como estilizado y modernoide) es bonita. Tambien la de la sembradora.

La que decia antes de la FNMT es esta:


----------



## morgan (31 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> los de la fnmt es un robo, son unos sinvergüenzas, vamos, es tomar el pelo a la gente. Es que así se cargan la afición y el coleccionismo porque a esos precios es sólo al alcanze de unos pocos. Pero bueno, siempre hay gente que les compra... aunque cada vez menos.
> Y es que encima si se currasen los diseños... pero sacan cada porqueria de moneda que buffff... las del Mundial fuerón ya el ridiculo padre. La de 20 euro del Mundial, y a facial, pese a ser simplona, era mucho más bonita.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de la fnmt es de flipar, de verdad. Pero yo creo que la gente va espabilando y ya no compra tanto a esos precios abusivos. No sé si has visto una serie de monedas, que van a sacar a lo largo de varios años sobre capitales de provincia. Eran monedas de plata, creo que del tamaño de los karlillos, y con un facial de 5 euros. Las sacaron a un precio de ¡35 euros cada una!. A robar a un camino.

Creo que han debido de ser un fracaso y la gente no ha picado, porque hace unos días entré en su tienda virtual para cotillear y las han bajado a 30 euros. Aún así me siguen pareciendo bastante caras.

Lo del precio de las monedas francesas, no me refería a lo que lo vendan, sino a lo que a mi me parece un precio mas ajustado. A mi 150 euros me parecería caro (no tanto como los precios de la fnmt, por supuesto), pero en este momento me parece algo caro. 

Yo normalmente busco monedas y si se ajustan a un precio que considero normal (con el tiempo, si eres coleccionista puedes hacerte una buena idea de lo que pueden valer), las pillo. Si no, pues no pasa nada. Al final, antes o después puedes pillar una oferta que se ajuste a tus parámetros. 



patilltoes dijo:


> La de 100€ de Hercules (asi como estilizado y modernoide) es bonita. Tambien la de la sembradora.
> 
> La que decia antes de la FNMT es esta:



Es muy bonita, pero me gusta mas esa moneda en su diseño de la de 20 euros de oro, con el escudo por detrás. El problema de la de oro es que debe ser como un guisante de pequeña (aparte de su precio por las nubes).


----------



## mk73 (31 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que me hace dudar con esta moneda concreta. A facial ya no la pillamos. ¿Pillamos alguna por debajo de 150 euracos o seguimos con el bullion?



bueno, a facial ni de coña las pillaís. Ni estas últimas que han salido de 100 y 1000 euro.
Por menos de 150 euro tendrias las de plata que han salido ahora de 100 euro de Hercule.
Si el bolsillo te lo permite, yo iria comprando las francesas (siempre y cuando tengan un precio razonable, y que veas que no te sacan un pastón) porque como digo juegas a que tienen un alto valor numismático, tirada corta y son de curso legal.
Las de bullion, buff, no me dicen nada... es una chapa o medallita que sólo pagas por su peso y metal. Pero nada más. Ni es moneda ni nada. Ya con eso, pues no tienen ni punto de comparación.


----------



## mk73 (31 Jul 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Lo de la fnmt es de flipar, de verdad. Pero yo creo que la gente va espabilando y ya no compra tanto a esos precios abusivos. No sé si has visto una serie de monedas, que van a sacar a lo largo de varios años sobre capitales de provincia. Eran monedas de plata, creo que del tamaño de los karlillos, y con un facial de 5 euros. Las sacaron a un precio de ¡35 euros cada una!. A robar a un camino.
> 
> Creo que han debido de ser un fracaso y la gente no ha picado, porque hace unos días entré en su tienda virtual para cotillear y las han bajado a 30 euros. Aún así me siguen pareciendo bastante caras.
> 
> ...




Las de 5 euro de la fnmt pues imagino que se las estarán comiendo con patatitas jejeje... porque por un facial de 5 euro, que te soplen seis veces más!!! pues es un ROBO. Así de claro.

Lo único que a veces puedes encontrar alguna buena oferta por alguna web o a través de particulares (que se quieren deshacer de ellas) y puedes comprarlas a un precio razonable.
Como tú bien decias Morgan, si se ajustan al precio pues OK. Sino pues pasando de ellas (a no ser que te encapriches mucho o no te importe gastarte el dinero).


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ago 2011)

¿hay rounds de plata que imitan columnarios? Creo haberlo visto...


----------



## skifi (1 Ago 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Lo de la fnmt es de flipar, de verdad. Pero yo creo que la gente va espabilando y ya no compra tanto a esos precios abusivos. No sé si has visto una serie de monedas, que van a sacar a lo largo de varios años sobre capitales de provincia. Eran monedas de plata, creo que del tamaño de los karlillos, y con un facial de 5 euros. Las sacaron a un precio de ¡35 euros cada una!. A robar a un camino.
> 
> Creo que han debido de ser un fracaso y la gente no ha picado, porque hace unos días entré en su tienda virtual para cotillear y las han bajado a 30 euros. Aún así me siguen pareciendo bastante caras.



En su tienda virtual suelen añadir el IVA al final de la compra, así que igual son 30 euros + 18% IVA... :


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ago 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jojojo....A propósito, según decía fem tenía pedidas decenas de esas monedas en el foro. ¿Alguien recibió alguna?



Diria que muuucha gente se quedo con las ganas, entre los que me incluyo (yo tuve suerte de conseguir la moneda por otros canales de mayor confianza)


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿hay rounds de plata que imitan columnarios? Creo haberlo visto...



Si recuerdas donde dilo por aqui por favor, que me gusta ese tipo de diseño.


----------



## syn (1 Ago 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si recuerdas donde dilo por aqui por favor, que me gusta ese tipo de diseño.









¿Esta? Se llama Columnaria


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2011)

Esa es oficial, de Mexico, los rounds son de acuñadores privados. Y buscando en ebay si que me parece haber visto alguna, pero un poco cutre de diseño.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ago 2011)

toma medallón

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0dqAkTEZydk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2011)

Guou, vaya trasto, quiero una de esas.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2011)

He encontrado algunas por ebay:

http://***.ebay.es/Wow-Mexico-Set-5-1-1-2-1-4-1-10-oz-Columnaria-Proof-/220822305914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336a08fc7a

~400€, a saber si es fiable esto.

http://***.ebay.com/12oz-Mexico-Silver-COLUMNARIA-Medal-proof-999-MINT-new-/110719661205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c767f495

Unos 1000 pavos, 12 onzas. A ver si localizo quien acuña estas cosas.


----------



## mk73 (2 Ago 2011)

ahora a facial francesas entre septiembre y octubre salen las de 10 euro de las regiones.... peso 10 gramos y ley 500 mls... su primera emision era una moneda de 12 gramos y ley 900 mls (se nota que la plata ha subido)

para octubre saldra el plazo para reservar la de 200 euro de oro, 4 gramos y ley 999mls; disponible en diciembre

para el anyo que viene volvera a acunyar de 100 euro de plata , 1000 euro de oro y otra de valor superior


----------



## tixel (2 Ago 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> ahora a facial francesas entre septiembre y octubre salen las de 10 euro de las regiones.... peso 10 gramos y ley 500 mls... su primera emision era una moneda de 12 gramos y ley 900 mls (se nota que la plata ha subido)
> 
> para octubre saldra el plazo para reservar la de 200 euro de oro, 4 gramos y ley 999mls; disponible en diciembre
> 
> para el anyo que viene volvera a acunyar de 100 euro de plata , 1000 euro de oro y otra de valor superior



Acabo de entrar en este hilo y me esta interesando mucho. ¿Se pueden conseguir estas monedas desde España? Si es asi, ¿como es el procedimiento?
Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Ago 2011)

tixel dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en este hilo y me esta interesando mucho. ¿Se pueden conseguir estas monedas desde España? Si es asi, ¿como es el procedimiento?
> Gracias



no, no se puede, o te vas a francia, o nada. O compras a una numismatica francesa con el consiguiente incremento de precio.


----------



## mk73 (2 Ago 2011)

sí, o vas a Francia o vives en Francia como es mi caso; para conseguirlas a facial... sino es imposible.

Puedes mirar de comprarlas vía online por la web de la Monnaie de Paris pero los portes se suben un pico y encima como te esperes... se agotan enseguida.

O bueno, pasar por una numismática francesa o por particulares (ebay francés). Que también se sube el precio.

y es que encima sacan tan repocas, que practicamente fuera de Francia ni se ven. Porque aqui se las quedan todas los francesés, coleccionistas y no coleccionistas.


----------



## lucky starr (2 Ago 2011)

Donde se compran estas monedas francesas. Yo vivo a hora y cuarto de Francia. En las ofinas de Correos ? Hay que reservar con antelación?


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Ago 2011)

lucky starr dijo:


> Donde se compran estas monedas francesas. Yo vivo a hora y cuarto de Francia. En las ofinas de Correos ? Hay que reservar con antelación?



bilbao, pamplona o vitoria, acierto?? xD

Hay que reservarlas en correos frances en persona, mk73 sabe mas de esto....


----------



## landasurf (3 Ago 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> sí, o vas a Francia o vives en Francia como es mi caso; para conseguirlas a facial... sino es imposible



¿Es valida cualquier oficina de Correos francesa para realizar la reserva y la recogida?. ¿O tienen asignada solo algunas de ellas, la labor?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2011)

A ver...para pillarlas a facial...se pueden encargar en cualquier oficina de correos, pero tienen un cupo y hay que estar el día de la salida y hacer la cola a primera hora. También se pueden encargar en la Monnaie en París, y permiten allí encargar varias. También se pueden encargar online (una en general) en la página web de la Monnaie. Los gastos de envío son razonables.


----------



## mk73 (3 Ago 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver...para pillarlas a facial...se pueden encargar en cualquier oficina de correos, pero tienen un cupo y hay que estar el día de la salida y hacer la cola a primera hora. También se pueden encargar en la Monnaie en París, y permiten allí encargar varias. También se pueden encargar online (una en general) en la página web de la Monnaie. Los gastos de envío son razonables.





buenos dias

a puntodecontrol le pase la web donde iba el listado de las oficinas de La Poste donde se pueden reservar
OJO no vale cualquier oficina, pues si te vas a la oficina de un pueblo de 4000 habitantes pues fijo que no tienen, ni las han visto
son las del listado
En el caso de la moneda de 1000 euro de oro, NO se podia reservar en dichas oficinas; se tenia que comprar online (a las dos horas estaba agotada online) o ir a la Monnaie ( en tres dias estaba agotada)

si vais a La POste ir el primer dia que salga el plazo para reservar y a primera hora de la manana... si os esperais dos o tres dias, fijo que ya no las pillais;
se agotan enseguida


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ago 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> a puntodecontrol le pase la web donde iba el listado de las oficinas de La Poste donde se pueden reservar
> OJO no vale cualquier oficina, pues si te vas a la oficina de un pueblo de 4000 habitantes pues fijo que no tienen, ni las han visto
> ...



Tienes razón. En las oficinas de pueblo pequeñas seguro que no se pueden pillar. Si que me dijeron que tienen cupos en cada oficina. 

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Ago 2011)

Monnaie de Paris : deux nouvelles pièces en Argent et en Or à souscrire en bureaux de poste &ndash; Actualités &ndash; Particulier - La Poste

http://www.laposte.fr/content/download/7892/58485/file/liste des bureaux participant.xls


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Ago 2011)

que la gente se apunte estas últimas aportaciones de Monsterspeculator, mk73, puntodecontrol, etc... para dejar claro por ENESIMA vez QUIENES aportan info interesante y de forma totalmente desinteresada... en definitiva... quienes hacen grande este foro.

que luego vendrán los trolls de siempre a mierdear y a difamar e intoxicar.

que quede constancia.


----------



## mk73 (24 Sep 2011)

*200 euro Francia*

ya tenemos la tan esperada moneda de 200 euro de oro. Con una tirada de cincuenta mil monedas y un peso de 4 gramos y ley 999 mls.

http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/mdp02-001.gif


http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/mdp03-001.gif

http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/mdp01-001.gif

Del 3 de octubre hasta el 22 de ese mismo para hacer la reserva. Daros prisa pues se agotará enseguida.

Físicamente estará diponible apartir del 5 de diciembre.


----------



## hortera (24 Sep 2011)

a 50 euros el gramo, esta carisimo, con el bajón del oro de esta semana me parece una locura comprarlas


----------



## mk73 (24 Sep 2011)

¿¿te parece una locura comprarlas??

jajajajaja qué bueno.

pues verás lo que van a durar... en los dos primeros días, da por hecho que estarán agotadas. 

Es más, un dato, en numismáticas francesas ya te las reservan pagando unos 250 euro y te aseguro que habrá gente que pague ese dinero. Aún así habrá muchos que NO la van a poder conseguir.

Y aqui hablamos de una moneda de curso legal. Si luego te arrepientes pues la llevas al banco y te devuelven tus 200 euro. 

Lo he dicho ya muchas veces, todas estas monedas que sacan en Francia a facial (en plata y oro) son de las pocas monedas que valen la pena de conseguirlas como sea.


----------



## alienhunter (24 Sep 2011)

Pues a ver si tengo suerte y encuentro el dia 3 de octubre en la web de la monnaie donde se reservan!!


----------



## mk73 (24 Sep 2011)

más bien será que seas algún afortunado en poder reservarla online, si es que consigues reservarla claro.


----------



## goldbolsa (24 Sep 2011)

El oro va a seguir subiendo es cuestión de tiempo... los que han desecho posiciones son los Hedge Funds al igual que la plata. pero una caida del 30% de la plata en 2 días es mucho... 

El Oro no puede caer en una situación de crisis dado que pronto se tendrán que poner a imprimir más billetes...

Saludos.


----------



## Chiflita (24 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> más bien será que seas algún afortunado en poder reservarla online, si es que consigues reservarla claro.



Btardes.
Según he leído en la página web, 1º hay que hacer una cuenta para poder hacer peticiones.
Una de las cosas que piden es " nommer l`adresse" Qué significa esto ?, mi francés es básico.
Gracias


----------



## japiluser (24 Sep 2011)

Si se hace una reserva en una oficina de La Poste.... cuando se hace la aportaciçon de efectivo ...en ese momento....mas tarde....al recibir la moneda.
pd: perdonar por no poner acentos y signo de interrogacion.... pero cuando llevo rato en el foro el teclado no funciona correctamente con los acentos y demas.
un saludo
japi


----------



## japiluser (24 Sep 2011)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes.
> Según he leído en la página web, 1º hay que hacer una cuenta para poder hacer peticiones.
> Una de las cosas que piden es " nommer l`adresse" Qué significa esto ?, mi francés es básico.
> Gracias



donde has encontrado lo de crear la cuenta....


----------



## japiluser (24 Sep 2011)

Se ve que andais viendo el futbol.
Las monedas que aparecen en el link de La Mannaie son de 500 euros de nominal.
En el hilo estabais hablando de 200.
pd: no acribillarme


----------



## Chiflita (25 Sep 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> donde has encontrado lo de crear la cuenta....



Bnoches.
El futbol es lo que tiene....
Al abrir la pagina de manneaideparis.fr, arriba del todo te pone : Mon compte
Ahí es. Saludos


----------

